# Embroidery i2 real world feedback



## Wildgoose (Mar 5, 2013)

Just looking for some real world feedback from actual experienced digitizers whether the plug-in actually has all the features that a full blown program should have. There are conflicting posts out there and it's $200 investment to do a trial run is ridiculous. I'm very experienced with AI and wold love to be able to utilize those skills as well as my iMac but I don't want to get rope-a-doped. 

I must also disclose I am very new to digitizing so my overall knowledge is low and therefore I am looking for experienced help. I know that Wilcom is the tried and true that everyone loves however they are not mac compatible. Ask yourself if you had to switch and start trying to use a Linux based system would you want to do it? Didn't think so. I like mac and would really really really like to move forward that direction and I know I have many hours of learning to go through so it makes sense to do that within the program I will use the rest of my life.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

No experience with that particular product...

That being said, are you expecting to be able to just push a button and generate a stitch file that will be production quality? I would expect it be be able to produce stitch sections that roughly match your shapes but that's pretty much it, you would need to understand digitizing and be able to make changes to the sections to have them stitch anything worth a damn.


----------



## Wildgoose (Mar 5, 2013)

tfalk said:


> No experience with that particular product...
> 
> That being said, are you expecting to be able to just push a button and generate a stitch file that will be production quality? I would expect it be be able to produce stitch sections that roughly match your shapes but that's pretty much it, you would need to understand digitizing and be able to make changes to the sections to have them stitch anything worth a damn.


This is exactly what I am wanting a good conclusive answer. I realize that at this point in my progression I don't have the skills to digitize at a high level of competence other than making use of auto tools etc... I want to know if the plug-in along with the native adobe vector suite will do everything that you would normally do with a full blown program such as Wilcom. 

I have a ton of experience with AI in other applications and the effort spent to build the vector portions of that work are near effortless at this point so why not make use of that when digitizing? I am just worried that after dropping $3500 I'll find out in the end that it really can't do the hand punching type work that is likely to be necessary from time to time. Or that is does a poor job of push-pull compensation etc... I haven't seen anyone give a good solid evaluation of the program who also knows their way around a known mainstay like Wilcom and is also competent enough with AI to not be hindered by the complexity of Adobe. It would be absolutely pointless for someone unfamiliar with Adobe to try and evaluate it because the learning curve with AI can take years all in itself which is precisely why I'd like to capitalize on my prior efforts on that side. I will probably eventually try out the trial run but you have to drop $200 for a month and I'm worried I don't know enough to properly evaluate the results.


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi, I have used Embroidery I2 when the product first came out I made a video with it.. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vm9ftBLlN54

If you are good with Adobe illustrator, you must do all the artwork with that program first. Then with Embroidery I2 plugin you convert it to stitches. The program will allow you to do a wide range of designs and its comparable to illustrator level in Tajima.. It will allow you to use standard embroidery fonts built in, and or use true type fonts and convert them. You also have full control over the underlay and pull comp settings.

Down side..

1. All the stitch generation is done on the server so high speed internet is required.. depending on your internet connection it can be slow at generating

2. You can only use on (1) station at a time. although it can be installed on many. 

If you have question feel free to email me..


----------



## Wildgoose (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I appreciate insight. As I look deeper I am seeing the downside to having to have internet connection all the time. I just watched your video and also some on the full suite Wilcom and I can tell there are some features that Wilcom has that are not going to be there probably in i2. I'm speaking of the adjustments that wilcom appears to be able to negotiate with regard to material types and application. Those kinds of things are probably missing on the i2 and in the long run I would find myself lacking. I may just go the route of running Parallels on my mac and moving toward Wilcom. I can't afford that kind of purchase right now but at least I can settle my mind to the idea.


----------

